# Who rides with a schooling whip or crop and why?



## Brambridge04 (4 April 2011)

my mare has just been broken, i do not ride with anything out hacking but use a schooling whip in the school or when riding alone, i never have to use it but holding it seems enough.

Just being nosy really....


----------



## narkymare (4 April 2011)

I  do in the school, i use a schooling whip pureley as a back up to my leg - i dont belt him but if he ignores my leg i do tickle his bum. In fact now i dont need to tickle - when he knows i have it he is good as gold  (he can be a bit lazy)x


----------



## gonebananas (4 April 2011)

i use a schooling whip in the school and use a crop jumping(she can take the p155 if i haven't got it!!).
i do take my schooling whip out hacking with me, not to use it or anything but my mare can be nervous of it occasionally when i pass it over. so when i'mm hacking i take it with me and swap it over time to time. i also school out hacking and she gets used to it been there.


----------



## monkeybum13 (4 April 2011)

I use a schooling whip when schooling as a back up if I need it (I very rarely use it).

I always carry a short stick when hacking. I find it very helpful when negotiating gates (schooling whips are too bendy!) and also for sticking out in the traffic if I need to. 
Always carry a short stick when jumping too.


----------



## Wagtail (4 April 2011)

My horse is quite forward going so I don't often need it with him. I just leave it propped up where I can pick it up without dismounting if he's in one of his lazy moods. But I don't use it. On the other horses I usually carry one as they are less forward going but very rarely need to use it as carrying it seems to do the trick. Sometimes though I find it useful in lateral work to actually press it against the horses side if they are not responding to my leg. Sometimes I vibrate it too. Works a treat.


----------



## blitznbobs (4 April 2011)

I ride with either, doesn't matter which, as it's only the 'carrying' I need to wake him up. I will use it if he's not listening but rarely do so. (I did clobber him on the bum with a schooling whip when he wouldn't load the other day -- which I have to say worked like a dream!!)

BnBx


----------



## RuthnMeg (4 April 2011)

Schooling whip for schooling, I often find I need it as Meg is not really off the leg during this 'boring' phase, it is her biggest weakness and her top tip how not to work!  Once going well, we can cope without it, but Meg makes me work for it!! As for jumping, I carry a crop but don't need it, I guess it is habit really of carrying something.


----------



## *hic* (4 April 2011)

Depends on the horse. Flynn needs a stick as he can be a bit of an arse, big mare gets very upset if you carry a stick but I'm adept at smacking her on the shoulder with the reins if needed out hacking and daughter carries an ultra short one jumping just in case. Little Welsh is prone to utter panics if sticks are anywhere near him, if hacking in pairs the other rider has to carry the stick on the side away from him, he's that bad. Section A has riders that I consider too young to use a stick sensibly.


----------



## tallyho! (4 April 2011)

Yes! You have to carry a stick out and about these days!!!

What else are you going to whack car roofs with?????


----------



## Silmarillion (4 April 2011)

Pretty much always. I only recollect riding one whip-shy horse, so with him, no... but everything else, yes. If I needed it and didn't have it, I'd be stuffed. If I don't need it, I don't use it!

I find my schooling whip invaluable with my mare to get her to actually shift her big bottom  I turn it upside down and swish it about, doesn't half make her passage!!


----------



## noodle_ (4 April 2011)

schooling whip as shes lazy!....

normally though i will start riding without it and put it on the fence then if needed it pick it up.... shes not stupid though as she know she will get a smack if shes not awake lol.


----------



## LaurenM (4 April 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Yes! You have to carry a stick out and about these days!!!

What else are you going to whack car roofs with?????
		
Click to expand...

Alternatively my horse likes to stop and poo in their path if they're too close. I always have a crop with me, I have to tap my gelding's shoulder to the beat to distract him from napping. It works well. 

I take it with my when I ride my mare too.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (4 April 2011)

Schooling whip all the time, I hate having to ask twice. And out hacking (when I had a (loan) horse I could hack on  ) I had it to hit car roofs that got too close to me. Hitting my stirrup iron on the way past is a sure way of getting a crack!


----------



## SJcrazee (4 April 2011)

I do - to belt out of control dogs with!! Also handy for pushing aside those whippy branches on trees!


----------



## RunToEarth (4 April 2011)

I hunt with my hunting whip, I never carry a whip or crop at home, but I will often ride in my spurs.


----------



## tallyho! (4 April 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			I hunt with my hunting whip, I never carry a whip or crop at home, but I will often ride in my spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Jolly good idea RTE!!!!!! Why didn't I think of that??? 

Much more damage could be done to sup'ed up old Nova's than a pesky old whip!!!

I shall sport a pair of the longest shanks I can find....

Mwahh hahahah ahahaha 

*grins widely at thought of massive gash to side of boyracer's car*


----------



## Umbongo (4 April 2011)

I carry a short stick all the time, mainly through habit. I don't need to use it on the horse, but I use it to negotiate gates and low/prickly branches!


----------



## HollyB66 (4 April 2011)

SJcrazee said:



			I do - to belt out of control dogs with!!!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This

Glad I did on Sunday, we were 'attacked' by a barking/jumping GSD who played chase me/'catch me if you can' for 5-10 minutes with its owner all around my mares legs.

It was a very lucky dog, my mare calmed down from her initial nerves/shock and stood there beautifully until the owner eventually rugby tackled her dog to the ground.

I used the crop to back up my voice to the dog to stop it actually jumping up at my girl - it came a bit near to putting its paws on her on a few occasions.

I wouldn't have blamed my girl if she had kicked it, it was rather unsettling for her - but she was a star


----------



## Lolo (4 April 2011)

I always carry a whip out hacking because if my horse decides that he was going to swing himself about and be an arse, a short smack often makes him man up long enough for cars to go past! Sister always wears spurs and carries a crop out hacking, and for jumping. Just spurs for flatwork.


----------



## JessandCharlie (4 April 2011)

Schooling whip - no. I tired that once, Len caught sight of it out of the corner of his eye mid-jump, had a minor panic attack, buggered off on landing and Jess ended up in a tree 

I hack with a crop, and I hate to say this, but it's because I have been chased by a couple of terriers in the forest before and I have it just in case I really need it. 

J&C


----------



## Sealine (4 April 2011)

I always carried a schooling whip when hacking with my old horse as she was very prone to spinning around.  She would always spin to the left therefore if she was looking/spooking at something and I thought she was going to spin I would stick whip out to the side and wiggle it around a bit - always carried whip in left hand.  The visual deterrent made her think twice about spinning and I found it very effective.  

I always carry two schooling whips when schooling and use it tickle the stifle when necessary.  Carrying two means you don't have to keep swapping hands. Have also found it useful to hold it on the down the neck sometimes.


----------



## Brontie (4 April 2011)

I prefer to ride with a long whip, for hacking and schooling, I also use a long one for jumping. The only time I carry a short, is when im riding a forward going horse on a hack, so then I can stick it in my boot and forget about it


----------



## lisaholton (4 April 2011)

I ride with a schooling whip when schooling just as a back up.  I rarely have to use it as holding it is usually enough ... it helps more (for me) when we're trying to learn something new.

I use the crop when schooling jumping for the same reason as above really.

I do hate to see the overuse of whips though .. it should never be used instead of normal aids .... just as a back up


----------



## Sanolly (4 April 2011)

I have a schooling whip on the cob for hacking and flatwork, and a crop for jumping as he's a lazy bugger! Also I school on my hacks as it makes him more forward.
At the moment I don't ride with one on my TB - I like my life! However I am desensitising her to them and when she is ready I will carry one on her as well.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 April 2011)

No whip, mine are pretty obliging. Have carried one to familiarise the youngster with one, but otherwise not needed at the moment. Youngster is doing simple schooling/hacking and is very responsive. Older mare is a schoolmistress and loves her work.
 Cob is a cob. Point and go boy, likes a simple life without hassle.


----------



## Ravenwood (4 April 2011)

I always, always carry a hunting crop -  I can't do the gates without one and there are sooooo many gates!  I would be absolutely lost without it.   It also comes in handy for cracking at cows or the stallion on the moor


----------



## hunting mad (4 April 2011)

A hunting whip......its handy for doing gates


----------



## GypsyGirl (4 April 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Yes! You have to carry a stick out and about these days!!!

What else are you going to whack car roofs with?????
		
Click to expand...

Just had a giggle at this! Brilliant!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (4 April 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			I always, always carry a hunting crop -  I can't do the gates without one and there are sooooo many gates!  I would be absolutely lost without it.   It also comes in handy for cracking at cows or the stallion on the moor 

Click to expand...

Ditto although I don't have hunting crop so instead have solid 'jumping' stick with a good handle that has enough of an edge to 'catch' on gates when required! cant remember when actually last used it for its intended purpose LOL There really are far far too many gates out hacking but that's exmoor for you but couldn't survive without stick  Can't say I've had trouble with the wild ponies but not many out my neck of woods, we are normally contending with sheep instead and they just run out the way LOL

schooling i carry a schooling whip as a reinforcement to my leg but barely use it.


----------



## Ladytelita (4 April 2011)

Depends on which horse I'm riding, but I find a schooling whip supports aids in lateral work. That's my issue, not the horses, I need to be more precise in my aids! The welsh cob I ride can be a bit reluctant to canter in the school so useful for the first transition. After that it's not needed.
I prefer to not use them at all and can honestly say it's been over 20 years since I hacked out with one. No roaming ponies or rogue sheep around here!
P.


----------



## RunToEarth (4 April 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Jolly good idea RTE!!!!!! Why didn't I think of that??? 

Much more damage could be done to sup'ed up old Nova's than a pesky old whip!!!

I shall sport a pair of the longest shanks I can find....

Mwahh hahahah ahahaha 

*grins widely at thought of massive gash to side of boyracer's car*
		
Click to expand...

The fieldmaster of my old hunt did once put a relatively large dint in the side on a van on the road between covers when I was a lot younger, I can remember being terribly impressed but I love my whip far too much to start digging the horn into cars...!


----------



## rambling (5 April 2011)

I always carry a schooling whip hacking wouldn't feel safe without it , my chap is very forward and it did take him a while to relax with it .
 If he should nap at something on the road it will make up his mind for him about going past and I don't have to alter my position to use it.
I got a super Hi Viz one and hold it out at right angles and amazingly it causes drivers to give me a lot more room .
I wave it like a demented thing at dogs or horses who get too close and I can reach a fly almost anywhere with it. I've got very good at using just the right amount of force to hit a fly and it doesn't bother him in the least. 

Funnily enough if I'm using it for schooling he shoots off if I even pretend to use it even though I could be actually smacking him every second minute when the flies are bad.


----------



## bumblelion (5 April 2011)

Yeah, I won't ride without one. I'v got an exracer, so not needed to get him going but more for impulsion in school and used occassionally out hacking when he gets nappy and begins spinning and reversing down ditches! One tap and he behaves!! (sometimes!!!)


----------



## ScarlettLady (5 April 2011)

Won't hack out with out one, purely for safety with cars, dogs, gates etc. and as my horse used to nap quite badly when he was a youngster.
I tend to school and jump my own with a stick purely to back up my leg as he can be opportunistic, but do ride others without.


----------



## hunting mad (5 April 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			The fieldmaster of my old hunt did once put a relatively large dint in the side on a van on the road between covers when I was a lot younger, I can remember being terribly impressed but I love my whip far too much to start digging the horn into cars...!
		
Click to expand...

When i was growing up,i remember the whip chasing an anti van up the road,cracking his hunting whip on the roof!


----------



## Flummoxed (5 April 2011)

If I didn't take my crop out hacking, I'd feel as though I'd left my right hand behind. I use it for branches and flies, but only occasionally tickle the horse's shoulder with it to gain his attention.

I am so used to a short crop that I can't get on with a schooling whip and tend to catch it in the manege fence!


----------



## Hippona (5 April 2011)

I use it to wave at dogs, when I'm 'indicating' crossing roads and yes, I have been known to bang the end on car rooves which are way too close.......


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 April 2011)

I can't carry anything more than a short stick, Molly had a bad past(beaten we think) so I only need to hold it or tap the saddle to make her jump forwards and get her buum in gear.Its tricky getting hold of it . I imagine it swinging whilst mounting would terrify her andd it takes a while to pass it from the ground .She will spin and turn away from it ,bless her. Upsets me to think what someones done to such a sweet little thing :'( once i think i have touched her shoulder when she was napping . I find it useful once shes warmed up and gone lazy and sometimes when jumping to keep her canter flowing. Have never tried out hacking, would imagine it wouldnt help


----------



## dressagecrazy (7 April 2011)

I don't use a whip for schooling unless im training certain things like Half steps or passage. 
The reason i dont use one as a rule is the horse should be working off the leg & the seat, you also cant use them for BD regionals or championships.

I do ride with a schooling whip for hacking though, not for the horse but to stick out at cars or wierdo's lol, you never know i got chased by a wierdo out hacking as a kid & i used the whip to get him to let go of my pony's reins. Once that happens once you never forget it.


----------



## celia (7 April 2011)

I only ever use a schooling whip to help ask for lateral movement. I like our horses to be forwards thinking - would get very annoyed by a horse who needs a whip to get it going! Out hacking I take a short whip when I remember for all the reasons mentioned in previous posts, although, thankfully, have never really needed it.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (7 April 2011)

I sometimes hack out with a crop if i'm riding somewhere isolated, purely for safety!


----------



## Damnation (7 April 2011)

Neither.
I believe I would be dead if I carried so much as a short jumping whip 
Mare is irrationally whipshy - I can just about lunge her with a schooling whip, a lunge whip sends her silly!


----------



## jenbleep (7 April 2011)

I use a schooling whip out hacking and also in the school, Charisma can be quite lazy and I like to school hr out hacking because I only ever take her in a school once a month or so! 

Saying that, she is more forward going this past few weeks, full of the joys of Spring so I've left the stick at home!


----------



## LansdownK310 (7 April 2011)

I take a short crop out hacking just in case we come across anything mega spooky but to be honest I've only used it to press the button to open the gate into the yard to date! 

I dont school with anything at the moment but when we start jumping I'll carry a short crop as a just in case.


----------



## 9tails (7 April 2011)

The only time I didn't take a whip out, nearly 3 years ago, my mare planted and no amount of coaxing was going to move her.  I had to lead her all the way home!  She's not done it since and I can't remember the last time I tapped her with it.  So better to have a whip I don't need than to need a whip I don't have.  My schooling whip has a length of yellow ribbon on the end and that does keep cars at a distance.


----------



## Cash (7 April 2011)

I nearly always ride with a whip, except when practising DR tests (just so it's realistic  ) or if I'm just going for a mooch/blast round the paddocks.
Out hacking I use a schooling whip (definitely not to whack people's car roofs with, think my TB would have a heart attack if i did that  ) because my boy finds hacking quite exciting quite a lot of the time and having my schooling whip stops his bum swinging into the road and also backs up leg aids/gets his attention when his brain goes walkabout! 
Jumping, usually a short crop, or sometimes schooling whip.


----------



## Tnavas (7 April 2011)

Always carry my schooling whip when riding and when leading my youngsters.

Only use it to back up legs when ridden and to encourage forward movement in hand.

You can guarantee that the day you don't carry it you'll need it.

Remember my boss saying to us to carry a short whip out on a hack in case we need to fend off dogs!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 April 2011)

I always carry a crop riding, don't often have to use it, use it as back up to hand,seat and legs really


----------



## Kokopelli (7 April 2011)

I don't like schooling whips I find they are too long for my pony/ horse whatever he is.

I always carry a jumping whip when I jump though, have never used it on him but its there just in case.


----------



## Ladylina83 (8 April 2011)

Yes both - mainly used for tickling bum to get her to use it in the school - Back legs are not just for use when rearing ( or so I have tried to tell her ) 

.... find it works best as a visual aid going into a fence if a think she might duck out 

Actually using any kind of stick on my mare though would result in a meeting with the floor pretty sharpish !!!


----------



## Spyda (8 April 2011)

I'm carrying a schooling whip ATM as I am just beginning to hack out a newly backed youngster on her own. It helps to have it there to back up the leg aid and stop any shoulder drifting when she's just about to consider napping. I only have to touch her shoulder with it. She knows it's there and it's doing a good job 

I am quite sure if I used it behind the saddle or harder than just a touch on her shoulder, she'd throw a wobbly. Typical mare!


----------



## bcj (13 November 2011)

i ride a lazy pony who use to be used to teach kids, he is a bit of a tank but once he gets going hes great its just getting him going. because hes use to be used for kids he isnt as sensitive to my aids as most so somedays when hes being a little g*t i have to give him one or two smacks otherwise he would get away with it and would just get worse. I hate having to use my whip but sometimes it is essential


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (13 November 2011)

I always ride my 4yr old with a schooling whip, I think I've only needed to tickling him with it once or twice - but I take it as a back up just incase.


----------



## Janah (13 November 2011)

Always carry my schooling whip.  Can flick horse flies off with it, repel boarders and also for emergency use in sticky situation, ie pony won't move quick enough in dangerous situation, never had to though.


----------



## Madam Min (13 November 2011)

I school with a schooling whips but very rarely use it and when I do its only to back up my leg.


----------



## Tickles (13 November 2011)

Only when an unfamiliar horse's owner requests (e.g. during a recent polo lesson). And then I don't use it, it is purely to keep the human(s) happy.

Never carry one day-to-day.


----------



## spotty_pony (13 November 2011)

In the school, I ride with a schooling whip for flat work and a short whip for jumping. I rarely have to use the whip but carrying one seems to make a difference. I use a schooling whip for flat work to encourage him to engage his hindquarters and to work through from behind.


----------



## Tonty Tont (13 November 2011)

I always ride with a crop with Tont.

When hacking, he often decides he's going home or he isn't going down that bridlepath. I just tap him with the crop to keep him going forwards in the right direction, as he ignores my legs when he's in a strop.


----------



## jroz (13 November 2011)

I ride with a crop most of the time, but don't always use it. I just have it to back up my leg, if necessary.


----------



## Megibo (13 November 2011)

I only really use one for hacking alone; it allows me to keep both hands on reins but crack her across the bottom hard if she starts to nap! 
Then she can't escape through a certain shoulder if i have to take one hand off rein to smack her on bum. 

Sometimes if i'm in the mood for a purposeful schooling session i'll carry one for some proper impulsion. rarely have to use it though


----------



## muddygreymare (13 November 2011)

I use a schooling whip in the school on Bella, just because she can be a bit lazy and a little tickle wakes her up a bit when she ignores my leg aid, don't usually have to use it that much though. I do carry a short whip out hacking most of the time, but sometimes I don't. Don't like carrying a whip on other peoples horses though unless they want me to and even then I don't tend to use it unless necessary.


----------

